# Airport strikes.



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

This from the UK Gov website:

Portugal travel advice
08-08-2017 09:09 AM GMT
Latest update: Summary - planned strike action by Portuguese immigration officers on 24 and 25 August 2017 may cause delays. If you are travelling on these days, allow for additional time to clear border controls when entering and exiting Portugal.

Good timing, especially along with the cabin crew strike by BA!


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

And with the wind induced delays and cancellations at Madeira!


----------



## Andyyfb (Jul 13, 2015)

The strike is a pain in the best feature for anyone traveling, however it's one I fully support first of all the right to strike is a basic human right, the Union is asking the border agency to increase staffing levels in order to maintain security at a decent level, they have also lost the power to check on known criminals, it's our security they are trying to protect.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Andyyfb said:


> The strike is a pain in the best feature for anyone traveling, however it's one I fully support first of all the right to strike is a basic human right, the Union is asking the border agency to increase staffing levels in order to maintain security at a decent level, they have also lost the power to check on known criminals, it's our security they are trying to protect.


I wasn't trying to score political points Andy. Just trying to warn everyone of potential delays.

Anyway, it doesn't matter now as the strike has just been called off.


----------

